# Lounge > Food and Dining >  lets talk 3 bean salad recipes because my doctor is an ass

## Buster

"blah blah blah high cholesterol blah blah blah lifestyle and diet blah blah blah"

I'm not traditionally a fatty, but covid has been unkind. And time marches on. So now apparently, I'm a middle aged fatty who is at "moderate risk".

I'm going to reduce things in my diet that rhyme with bread, and pasta and starch.

I like three bean salads and my friend swears by them as a healthy food to have in the fridge.

so...on that note....what recipes do you guys use?

----------


## suntan

Eat less. Buy a food scale. Weigh your food, or look at the nutrition facts.

Eating out can be tough. A burger and fries can be anywhere from 1000-3000 calories.

Dunno how tall you are, but at 1500 cals/day I lose around 1kg/week. 1800 is maintenance for me. I'm 5'11 and Asian, the latter part means I have to eat less (yes, whiteys can eat a bit more).

Use MyFitnessPal to log your calories and activities. Use a HRM to track your physical activity. Walking consumes very few calories BTW.

I lost over 50 lbs doing this, and I'm so freaking fit now that I got a discount on my life insurance because my blood work and BP were excellent.

You will have to budget your calories. Want something sweet? Okay, that's 200 cals off or you're gonna have to run for 20 mins.

Everyday you must eat fruit, veggies and get your fiber. Oatmeal, watermelon, oranges, apples, etc are your friends. We're old so you gotta have the fiber. Shredded Wheat, whole grain bread.

----------


## Buster

> Eat less. Buy a food scale. Weigh your food, or look at the nutrition facts.
> 
> Eating out can be tough. A burger and fries can be anywhere from 1000-3000 calories.
> 
> Dunno how tall you are, but at 1500 cals/day I lose around 1kg/week. 1800 is maintenance for me. I'm 5'11 and Asian, the latter part means I have to eat less (yes, whiteys can eat a bit more).
> 
> Use MyFitnessPal to log your calories and activities. Use a HRM to track your physical activity. Walking consumes very few calories BTW.
> 
> I lost over 50 lbs doing this, and I'm so freaking fit now that I got a discount on my life insurance because my blood work and BP were excellent.



great advice. I thought the benefit of walking was not so much cal burn as much as increasing your heart rate, etc.

I'm just under six feet, but when I am very fit I'm at about 205lbs or so. Built like a linebacker. My maintenance calories when I'm fit is over 2000 for sure.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I should really do the same. Fucking beer is killing me. Didn't know there was a good bean salad in existence.

----------


## suntan

Increased HR is directly correlated to calories burned. It increases oxygen usage which means your body is burning fuel.

Try a brisk walk.

This is when not having gyms open sucks.

Beans are great but I realize many Caucasians have serious problems when consuming them. I recommend oatmeal because eating it regularly will materially lower your bad cholesterol without the farting.

Oh yeah, get Benefiber. Unlike Metamucil it won't change the consistency of your drink. Put a teaspoon in your coffee.

----------


## killramos

MFP is a great tool for being honest with your self.

I have no bean salad advice. But my nutritionist swears on black beans as being the holy grail when we have the cholesterol discussion.

Black bean and poultry ( roast chicken or Turkey ) chilis are easy and delicious. Brazilian feijoada variations ( cut the saturated fats you stick in this for the cholesterol discussion ).

Basically black beans are great in stews over white rice. Not rocket science just put what you like in it.

Tasty shit.

----------


## adam c

Cholesterol isn't all it's hyped up to be, it's less of an issue with carbs removed from the diet

----------


## Buster

> MFP is a great tool for being honest with your self.
> 
> I have no bean salad advice. But my nutritionist swears on black beans as being the holy grail when we have the cholesterol discussion.
> 
> Black bean and poultry ( roast chicken or Turkey ) chilis are easy and delicious. Brazilian feijoada variations ( cut the saturated fats you stick in this for the cholesterol discussion ).
> 
> Basically black beans are great in stews over white rice. Not rocket science just put what you like in it.
> 
> Tasty shit.



I've never heard of that brazilian thing, but a quick google looks tasty.

----------


## suntan

> Cholesterol isn't all it's hyped up to be, it's less of an issue with carbs removed from the diet



If you have high cholesterol it's basically 100% genetic.

----------


## killramos

> I've never heard of that brazilian thing, but a quick google looks tasty.



It’s very tasty

----------


## vengie

There has to be an E-bike purchase joke in here somewhere....


But in all seriousness I've realized stress plays a massive role in packing on the lbs as well. 
Especially in my case.

Have you considered smoothies in lieu of a meal? you can pack them full of fruit/ veggies/ protein and are very easy to digest.

----------


## ercchry

I had a cousin who decided to become a vegetarian; starting eating a ton of beans “because healthy” ...she got fat

Ride your shiny new bikes more, give yourself dedicated eating windows... snacking is the killer, healthy food is BS, take a multivitamin and eat whatever you want within reason

----------


## killramos

Calorie control is definitely the number one. I don’t think there is any debate there.

But beans are a great way to get protein in without the cholesterol content of most protein alternatives.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Just center your diet around high meat, high natural fats (like butter and don't commit the sacrilege of trimming the fat off your steaks), greens and moderate starches (potatoes), get some heavy resistance training in and some moderate cardio and you'll be golden.

----------


## sexualbanana

> great advice. I thought the benefit of walking was not so much cal burn as much as increasing your heart rate, etc.
> 
> I'm just under six feet, but when I am very fit I'm at about 205lbs or so. Built like a linebacker. My maintenance calories when I'm fit is over 2000 for sure.



But that's when you were fit. Muscle is more metabolic (I think that's the verb?) than fat, which means the more muscle you have, the higher your resting metabolism is. If you used to be fit but have since replaced that muscle with fat (ie. maybe same weight, but softer), your calorie maintenance goal is probably lower than 2000 at this point.

----------


## suntan

> I had a cousin who decided to become a vegetarian; starting eating a ton of beans “because healthy” ...she got fat
> 
> Ride your shiny new bikes more, give yourself dedicated eating windows... snacking is the killer, healthy food is BS, take a multivitamin and eat whatever you want within reason



I worked with someone that ate a salad for lunch everyday, she used about a 1/2 cup of oil, complained that she wasn't losing weight...

----------


## killramos

87% of salads are garbage nutritionally.

----------


## benyl

> Oh yeah, get Benefiber. Unlike Metamucil it won't change the consistency of your drink. Put a teaspoon in your coffee.



I can't stand benefiber. I can tolerate Meta.

Another cheap source of fibre is Air popped popcorn (if you can stand the smell). Has the benefit of filling you up.

A brisk walk isn't enough. 

I'm 5'10" and am sitting at 165lbs. Beginning of 2018, I was 210. I've been as low as 160 after taking a massive morning shit.

If you want any sort of fitness, you need to get your heart rate to 90-95% of your max heart rate. The last lock down I did online workouts. Thought I was doing good keeping my cardio going. Got back in the gym and nearly threw up the first workout because I was so out of shape. This lock down is doing more of the same. fucking covid.

Fuck it, gonna play hookie from work and do a tour of Nose hill right now.

----------


## suntan

Take your e-bike.

Put it on eco.

Go up hills in fifth gear.

Try starting couch to 5K as well, if you think running is up your alley.

Again though, diet will be your most important thing. When I do my bike to work and back, it's 50km. It burns about 1300 cals total. That's 100 min of cycling, if which about 20 min is uphill. You do the math.

My usual 5K run is 27 min, it burns all of 320 cals these days.

----------


## sexualbanana

> I can't stand benefiber. I can tolerate Meta.
> 
> Another cheap source of fibre is Air popped popcorn (if you can stand the smell). Has the benefit of filling you up.
> 
> A brisk walk isn't enough. 
> 
> I'm 5'10" and am sitting at 165lbs. Beginning of 2018, I was 210. I've been as low as 160 after taking a massive morning shit.
> 
> If you want any sort of fitness, you need to get your heart rate to 90-95 of your max heart rate. The last lock down I did online workouts. Thought I was doing good keeping my cardio going. Got back in the gym and nearly threw up the first workout because I was so out of shape. This lock down is doing more of the same. fucking covid.



90-95% of max heart rate? That is crazy. You should be able to get a decent caloric burn rate at anything above 65%. Prolonged time in that 90%+ range is probably going to make your heart explode for anyone who isn't already in good shape.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> If you want any sort of fitness, you need to get your heart rate to 90-95% of your max heart rate. T



I don't know if this is gospel, my max HR should be 175 and I think I've only ever hit 132 on my monitor.

----------


## suntan

I hit over 100% if I do a really strenuous run.

- - - Updated - - -

OXO scale is best scale:

https://www.amazon.ca/Good-Grips-Sca...1271129&sr=8-5

I always like baselines because that way you have a clear starting point.

Get a DEXA scan if you can. I had a BMR and body fat analysis done at Preventous way back in the day when I started and then redone after I lost about 30 lbs.

----------


## adam c

May be worth while reading 'the cholesterol code' by Jason Fung, a lot of doctors are on old school thinking and need to realize your body produces the cholesterol it requires, instead they just prescribe statins for the rest of your life which have been linked to things like Alzheimer's

As well when you're losing weight, stressed, not being active, etc your negative markers do increase so don't go for blood work in those times

----------


## Pacman

did you doctor suggest taking psyllium fiber before each meal? Helps with cholesterol as well as makes your poop soft.

----------


## suntan

He’s middle aged, it’s mandatory to have fiber at every meal unless you want your shits to last 20 mins.

----------


## benyl

> He’s middle aged, it’s mandatory to have fiber at every meal unless you want your shits to last 20 mins.



Yeah, definitely don't want roids.

----------


## Buster

> I had a cousin who decided to become a vegetarian; starting eating a ton of beans “because healthy” ...she got fat
> 
> Ride your shiny new bikes more, give yourself dedicated eating windows... snacking is the killer, healthy food is BS, take a multivitamin and eat whatever you want within reason



If you don't understand cal in and cal out, it doesn't matter what you do.




> I can't stand benefiber. I can tolerate Meta.
> 
> Another cheap source of fibre is Air popped popcorn (if you can stand the smell). Has the benefit of filling you up.
> 
> A brisk walk isn't enough. 
> 
> I'm 5'10" and am sitting at 165lbs. Beginning of 2018, I was 210. I've been as low as 160 after taking a massive morning shit.
> 
> If you want any sort of fitness, you need to get your heart rate to 90-95% of your max heart rate. The last lock down I did online workouts. Thought I was doing good keeping my cardio going. Got back in the gym and nearly threw up the first workout because I was so out of shape. This lock down is doing more of the same. fucking covid.
> ...



My main fitness right now is zwift - HR monitor, and I've been doing the FTP builder training for the last couple of weeks. Zwift is good at keeping my intensity up.




> Take your e-bike.
> 
> Put it on eco.
> 
> Go up hills in fifth gear.
> 
> Try starting couch to 5K as well, if you think running is up your alley.
> 
> Again though, diet will be your most important thing. When I do my bike to work and back, it's 50km. It burns about 1300 cals total. That's 100 min of cycling, if which about 20 min is uphill. You do the math.
> ...



Running isn't my thing at the moment, I find it too injury inducing. As for the e-bike that is intended for social reasons - I want to be able to keep up with some of my friends who can climb like lunatics. Otherwsie I just don't join them because they have to wait.




> I hit over 100% if I do a really strenuous run.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> OXO scale is best scale:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Good-Grips-Sca...1271129&sr=8-5
> 
> I always like baselines because that way you have a clear starting point.
> ...



Where do you get a scan done?




> May be worth while reading 'the cholesterol code' by Jason Fung, a lot of doctors are on old school thinking and need to realize your body produces the cholesterol it requires, instead they just prescribe statins for the rest of your life which have been linked to things like Alzheimer's
> 
> As well when you're losing weight, stressed, not being active, etc your negative markers do increase so don't go for blood work in those times



Stress is not a variable in my life. It is here, and it is here to stay.

----------


## suntan

Great, do the climbs on eco and in fifth with your friends!

I'm not sure where you can get dexa scan done here. When I checked years ago only the U of C did but I'm sure that's changed now.

I did find this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Calgary/com...get_a/do75iee/

----------


## Manhattan

> Eat less. Buy a food scale. Weigh your food, or look at the nutrition facts.
> 
> Eating out can be tough. A burger and fries can be anywhere from 1000-3000 calories.
> 
> Dunno how tall you are, but at 1500 cals/day I lose around 1kg/week. 1800 is maintenance for me. I'm 5'11 and Asian, the latter part means I have to eat less (yes, whiteys can eat a bit more).
> 
> Use MyFitnessPal to log your calories and activities. Use a HRM to track your physical activity. Walking consumes very few calories BTW.
> 
> I lost over 50 lbs doing this, and I'm so freaking fit now that I got a discount on my life insurance because my blood work and BP were excellent.
> ...



I'm about the same size and was wondering why I wasn't shedding weight at 2000 cals/day. Sucks that maintenance is so low. Buffets are a total waste of money now. I do find that my appetite has decreased also with age. If I have a relatively bigger meal for breakfast/lunch I find I'm not all that hungry rest of the day. 

Surprised no one brought up IF yet. It's the only 'short cut' to weight loss if there ever was one. 

In terms of workouts I like cycling but it consumes more time than calories. Have to ride an hour or two to get a good work out in unless you're doing intervals or a spin class. Fastest way to burn calories is running intervals. Its really good way to increase endurance and cardio too.

----------


## Buster

> I'm about the same size and was wondering why I wasn't shedding weight at 2000 cals/day. Sucks that maintenance is so low. Buffets are a total waste of money now. I do find that my appetite has decreased also with age. If I have a relatively bigger meal for breakfast/lunch I find I'm not all that hungry rest of the day. 
> 
> Surprised no one brought up IF yet. It's the only 'short cut' to weight loss if there ever was one. 
> 
> In terms of workouts I like cycling but it consumes more time than calories. Have to ride an hour or two to get a good work out in unless you're doing intervals or a spin class. Fastest way to burn calories is running intervals. Its really good way to increase endurance and cardio too.



fastest is to add resistance. I was fittest when I was doing a lot of olympic lifting and other high intensity shit that involved weights and squats

----------


## suntan

> I'm about the same size and was wondering why I wasn't shedding weight at 2000 cals/day. Sucks that maintenance is so low. Buffets are a total waste of money now. I do find that my appetite has decreased also with age. If I have a relatively bigger meal for breakfast/lunch I find I'm not all that hungry rest of the day. 
> 
> Surprised no one brought up IF yet. It's the only 'short cut' to weight loss if there ever was one. 
> 
> In terms of workouts I like cycling but it consumes more time than calories. Have to ride an hour or two to get a good work out in unless you're doing intervals or a spin class. Fastest way to burn calories is running intervals. Its really good way to increase endurance and cardio too.



Intervals are for fatties. I do HIT - high interval training. 100% HR for 26 mins.

----------


## Manhattan

> Intervals are for fatties. I do HIT - high interval training. 100% HR for 26 mins.



Haven't heard of this before. Is this for cardio or weights? From what I recall interval training is supposed to be 80 to 100% of effort for minute or so bursts. Effort and HR are different but if you can run or train at a certain pace for half a hour its not gonna be near max effort...unless you are in crazy great shape. Isn't that just endurance training?

----------


## suntan

> Haven't heard of this before. Is this for cardio or weights? From what I recall interval training is supposed to be 80 to 100% of effort for minute or so bursts. Effort and HR are different but if you can run or train at a certain pace for half a hour its not gonna be near max effort...unless you are in crazy great shape. Isn't that just endurance training?



HIIT was meant as an easy way for fat slobs to do a workout and keep it interesting. After a while you will outgrow it and actually have to do things like try to keep that HR way up for extended periods.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> fastest is to add resistance. I was fittest when I was doing a lot of olympic lifting and other high intensity shit that involved weights and squats



This is the way. Strong resistance training, with reasonable functional cardio work. No need to blow your brains out.




> HIIT was meant as an easy way for fat slobs to do a workout and keep it interesting. After a while you will outgrow it and actually have to do things like try to keep that HR way up for extended periods.



 :Confused:  Your posts make me think you have a distorted view of fitness or, have taken a really difficult path in finding it. I don't mean that insultingly, end of the day whatever works for you works. Some of your posts though, like this one and the 100% HR for 26 minutes both baffle and terrify me.

----------


## ercchry

> This is the way. Strong resistance training, with reasonable functional cardio work. No need to blow your brains out.
> 
> 
> 
>  Your posts make me think you have a distorted view of fitness or, have taken a really difficult path in finding it. I don't mean that insultingly, end of the day whatever works for you works. Some of your posts though, like this one and the 100% HR for 26 minutes both baffle and terrify me.



To be fair... he is even older than you and buster... 100% is probably achievable when he forgets to have enough fibre before his morning shit  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Isn't Bean Salad that delicious thing in a jar that's full of oil & vinegar? That doesn't strike me as an ideal food, but I'm no Dr. Atkins.
I used to work with a healthy guy who was obsessed with pH balance. He felt that normal diets were full of acid so he ate a few odd things that were supposed to counter that. He was a chill guy.
/CoolStoryBro

----------


## SJW

Make this. 

https://cafedelites.com/chili-lime-texas-caviar/

----------


## suntan

> This is the way. Strong resistance training, with reasonable functional cardio work. No need to blow your brains out.
> 
> 
> 
>  Your posts make me think you have a distorted view of fitness or, have taken a really difficult path in finding it. I don't mean that insultingly, end of the day whatever works for you works. Some of your posts though, like this one and the 100% HR for 26 minutes both baffle and terrify me.



Believe me, after you've cardio trained for months and months it gets easier and easier and easier. It helps that I'm not a giant pile of blubber.

Also strength training greatly increases your cardio capabilities. The only thing that let me run faster was squats.

And I'm not even close to being awesome. I have friends my age that can run, bike and swim way faster for way longer.

----------


## sabad66

> Make this. 
> 
> https://cafedelites.com/chili-lime-texas-caviar/



Ahh thanks for this. My brother in law brought this over to my house one day and I forgot to ask him what it was called. Good shit.

----------


## mr2mike

> May be worth while reading 'the cholesterol code' by Jason Fung, a lot of doctors are on old school thinking and need to realize your body produces the cholesterol it requires, instead they just prescribe statins for the rest of your life which have been linked to things like Alzheimer's
> 
> As well when you're losing weight, stressed, not being active, etc your negative markers do increase so don't go for blood work in those times



I second this. 

You could be ok and potentially this is more related to a blood sugar, glucose issue and maybe resolved with intermittent fasting or a method that doesn't directly target cholesterol but in a round about way it'll help it all.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My only tip, since I'm a noob at this, is that if you want to lose weight, track every calorie. Every single calorie, no matter what fad diet or "nutrition program" or "lifestyle change" you make. Tracking calories leads to weight loss. 

Being stronger and more fit also sounds good, and is a complementary, but separate, goal.

----------


## sexualbanana

> In terms of workouts I like cycling but it consumes more time than calories. Have to ride an hour or two to get a good work out in unless you're doing intervals or a spin class. Fastest way to burn calories is running intervals. Its really good way to increase endurance and cardio too.



Can't you try biking harder? Or is this at a leisurely pace?

As long as you're eating correctly and your calorie intake isn't out of control, any amount of exercise should amount to some weight loss. Personally, I've found that as long as I keep my calorie intake to around 1,800 calories and then fit in a workout that burns an additional 200 (any number of ways: jump rope, boxing circuits, basketball, whatever), then I'm running at a pretty decent calorie deficit.

I find it harder to eat well after the intense workouts that burn like 700+ calories/hr. That's when I find that I'm trying to eat whatever I can get my hands on or risk stalling my metabolism.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Being stronger and more fit also sounds good, and is a complementary, but separate, goal.



Personally I don't think one goes without the other, at least not in a lasting/healthy way.

On topic, 
@ThePenIsMightier
 you must be talking of the delightful Paisley Farms bean salad from Costco. Fantastic and full of sugar!

----------


## Buster

I'd rather be a fatty than one of those rail thin runner types. Fuck that noise. Or worse, wearing spandex on a bike. Or DOUBLE worse, wearing spandex on a _mountain bike_.

----------


## killramos

I think it’s funny when bikers throw shade at other kinds of bikers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Personally I don't think one goes without the other, at least not in a lasting/healthy way.



Setting clear goals is important. If it's just weight loss, like literally just weight loss, then exercise is the least important part of the process. 

Now, what the "best" goals should be for each individual are not somethin I'm qualified to speculate on. 

OP mentioned being a fatty and talked about nutrition options. I think there's a lot of gains to be made focusing in on that alone before getting more complex by adding secondary goals.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think it’s funny when bikers throw shade at other kinds of bikers.



I just can't get behind the vernacular of the youth of today. In my day shade was thrown from trees, tall buildings and fat people ahead of me in line at the ice cream truck.

----------


## Buster

> I think it’s funny when bikers throw shade at other kinds of bikers.



I cannot be easily categorized.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I cannot be easily categorized.



That's what all the snowflakes think honey.

----------


## Buster

> That's what all the snowflakes think honey.



Technically the snowflakes would be correct.

----------


## dannie

I am zero help for the cholesterol thing... but this is the most delish bean recipe I've ever had. I make extra and turn it into a dip for veggies. https://food52.com/recipes/82876-whi...termilk-recipe

----------


## Buster

> Eat less. Buy a food scale. Weigh your food, or look at the nutrition facts.
> 
> Eating out can be tough. A burger and fries can be anywhere from 1000-3000 calories.
> 
> Dunno how tall you are, but at 1500 cals/day I lose around 1kg/week. 1800 is maintenance for me. I'm 5'11 and Asian, the latter part means I have to eat less (yes, whiteys can eat a bit more).
> 
> Use MyFitnessPal to log your calories and activities. Use a HRM to track your physical activity. Walking consumes very few calories BTW.
> 
> I lost over 50 lbs doing this, and I'm so freaking fit now that I got a discount on my life insurance because my blood work and BP were excellent.
> ...



I've been restricting my calories since May 16th. I'm targeting 1800 but actually coming in closer to 1500 most days. Activity level is up. Both are at perfectly sustainable levels. I'm enjoying the food quantity actually.

Down about 7 lbs

----------


## riander5

A pretty solid diet IMO for weight loss is Paul Saladinos modified carnivore. Now dont jump down my throat yet - You still eat things like berries, avacados, honey, squash, olives, cucumbers etc, but get lots of calories from meats and organ meats. 

George St. Pierre is actually doing it right now and reporting how he feels on his instagram, he's down a few lbs and says he feels great - And he's maybe 12% BF to begin with.

Dont believe all the cholesterol BS... unless your triglycerides are off the fucking chart or you have a family history of heart problems I wouldn't worry about it - many peoples cholesterol is set by their body.

----------


## Buster

> A pretty solid diet IMO for weight loss is Paul Saladinos modified carnivore. Now dont jump down my throat yet - You still eat things like berries, avacados, honey, squash, olives, cucumbers etc, but get lots of calories from meats and organ meats. 
> 
> George St. Pierre is actually doing it right now and reporting how he feels on his instagram, he's down a few lbs and says he feels great - And he's maybe 12% BF to begin with.
> 
> Dont believe all the cholesterol BS... unless your triglycerides are off the fucking chart or you have a family history of heart problems I wouldn't worry about it - many peoples cholesterol is set by their body.



If my cholesterol goes down I think I'll view that as a bonus. My primary goals are to get more fit and feel better.

----------


## scboss

> A pretty solid diet IMO for weight loss is Paul Saladinos modified carnivore. Now dont jump down my throat yet - You still eat things like berries, avacados, honey, squash, olives, cucumbers etc, but get lots of calories from meats and organ meats. 
> 
> George St. Pierre is actually doing it right now and reporting how he feels on his instagram, he's down a few lbs and says he feels great - And he's maybe 12% BF to begin with.
> 
> Dont believe all the cholesterol BS... unless your triglycerides are off the fucking chart or you have a family history of heart problems I wouldn't worry about it - many peoples cholesterol is set by their body.




These diets definitely work really well especially if you eat like crap, only downside they are super hard to sustain. That is a huge lifestyle shift for most people. I think trying something like this is great to experience if you are already on a nutrition plan long term like GSP. IMO macros and flexible dieting will always be king especially for general population.

Good Cholesterol can still be bad if you over consume it. I personally experienced this eating fairly healthy going from 163-227 over 9 years while training consistently. 5 months ago I got a blood test after not getting one for about three years and my non hdl and ldl was super high. Fast forward 5 months and a diet shift my LDL and non HDL numbers are down over 20%.

I use to rely heavily on red meat, shell fish and eggs (3-5 a day) for my protein sources. Throw in the odd fast food and you would be surprised how fast things add up. Saturated fat and Trans fat are in everything. If you set limits for these numbers for your regular eating and give yourself some good cheat meals 1-2x a week for sanity, you can easily lower it without meds.

----------


## BavarianBeast

Eat more ginger 

Double if your wifes a redhead

----------


## davidI

Manhattan was on to something re: Intermittent Fasting as it's excellent for a variety of health issues, including weight loss.

If you like the beers, check out 0.0% options - there are actually some decent ones available now.

HIIT is also great. Check out Shaun T's Insanity Workouts - perhaps a little old but they're great. I'm sure you can find similar on YouTube as well.

----------


## Manhattan

> Can't you try biking harder? Or is this at a leisurely pace?



Cycling is a very time consuming sport. I'd liken it to long distance running. There's not many big hill climbs around the city and its not very feasible to do intense intervals on rides around town because you'll either be going way too fast for the pathways or sharing the road with cars. Spin classes or stationary bikes are great for quick intense workouts which is the idea behind Peloton but its a totally difference experience. I find cycling to be meditative so if I'm out on a ride I like to go for at least an hour. The really enjoyable rides are much longer.

----------


## sexualbanana

> Cycling is a very time consuming sport. I'd liken it to long distance running. There's not many big hill climbs around the city and its not very feasible to do intense intervals on rides around town because you'll either be going way too fast for the pathways or sharing the road with cars. Spin classes or stationary bikes are great for quick intense workouts which is the idea behind Peloton but its a totally difference experience. I find cycling to be meditative so if I'm out on a ride I like to go for at least an hour. The really enjoyable rides are much longer.



Fair. Cycling in the city can be pretty hard to do.

From my personal experience: my boxing training basically has me doing 30-minute runs and that's the extent of any roadwork I do. The time limit doesn't change, but the pace (and distance) is the progression I'm aiming to achieve. Also 30 minutes is also about as long as I can focus because running is boring to me. Of course, I have to pay close attention to my running route. Stopping at every single red light downtown like I did yesterday really fucks up any momentum from running.

----------


## Gman.45

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is h20 intake. Every time I've done a cut cycle increasing water intake has been critical to maintaining fat/weight loss (sometimes I had to drink distilled water, but regular water has also worked fine for me for regular weight loss). Buster, make sure you're piling in plenty of water while you've cut your caloric intake to 1800-1500. It'll make a big difference, especially in consistent loss IMO, it always has for me anyway.

My experience has been similar to what JRSCOOLUDE has advised - strength/weight training is as important as cardio, maintain a healthy diet at the caloric intake your body needs to lose weight at the rate that you want, track those calories every day, weight yourself every day/morning, and just keep at it.

I'm 47 now, and I can't believe how much more quickly I lose both cardio and strength capability than 10-15 years ago in the prime of my body building/lifting/etc age. Last week I went for a run and pulled up almost lame after about 1/10 of what I used to be able to do pre covid. WTF, whose lungs are these??!! Thought I was going to die. Strength is even worse now post covid, my joints are even more swollen and messed up due to SLE, even strapping my hands up every exercise felt like trying to move a ton of bricks. Diet has always been the easy part for me, and still will be based on recent results...

----------


## BavarianBeast

Just pedal a downhill bike around the city and you’ll get plenty of exercise

----------


## flipstah

Hey man, I'm in the same boat as you. Have to lower my cholesterol levels so I've been limiting my eggs intake (used to eat at least 2 a day) and red meats; switching it up to chicken and fish. Avoiding shellfish altogether as well. Quinoa as the carb part. 

My breakfast will now be oatmeal and/or greek yogurt with some goji berries, hemp seeds, maybe honey; avocado toast cuz I wanna be an Aspenite

Fruits and/or walnuts as snacks

Not sure if legit or not but was informed that French press coffee increases cholesterol as well; drink a giant pot every day so cutting that off too and switching to teas.

----------


## Buster

Quinoa goes into me slowly, travels through my GI tract for a short period of time, and exits me at a significantly higher velocity.

----------


## flipstah

Ha that's me after a 5cup pot of coffee




> Quinoa goes into me slowly, travels through my GI tract for a short period of time, and exits me at a significantly higher velocity.

----------


## riander5

> Hey man, I'm in the same boat as you. Have to lower my cholesterol levels so I've been limiting my eggs intake (used to eat at least 2 a day) and red meats; switching it up to chicken and fish. Avoiding shellfish altogether as well. Quinoa as the carb part. 
> 
> My breakfast will now be oatmeal and/or greek yogurt with some goji berries, hemp seeds, maybe honey; avocado toast cuz I wanna be an Aspenite
> 
> Fruits and/or walnuts as snacks
> 
> Not sure if legit or not but was informed that French press coffee increases cholesterol as well; drink a giant pot every day so cutting that off too and switching to teas.



Man people need to start educating themselves on cholesterol... it sounds like you're cutting out all the nutritional powerhouses from your diet. The micronutrients found in red meat, eggs, and shellfish just dwarf fish and chicken in particular. 

It used to be 'fringe' nutritionists saying dietary cholesterol didnt matter, but hell, its even on healthline now. A shitload of cited sources too.

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...od-cholesterol (URL embed wasnt working)

Cut out trans fat and highly processed carbs, and you've done all you can. Again, unless your family has a serious heart disease history in which case you're toast.

----------


## suntan

> Man people need to start educating themselves on cholesterol... it sounds like you're cutting out all the nutritional powerhouses from your diet. The micronutrients found in red meat, eggs, and shellfish just dwarf fish and chicken in particular. 
> 
> It used to be 'fringe' nutritionists saying dietary cholesterol didnt matter, but hell, its even on healthline now. A shitload of cited sources too.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...od-cholesterol (URL embed wasnt working)
> 
> Cut out trans fat and highly processed carbs, and you've done all you can. Again, unless your family has a serious heart disease history in which case you're toast.



How your body handles cholesterol is almost 100% genetic. If you have high cholesterol you have little choice but to reduce some of the high cholesterol food items as your body will simply plop it into your bloodstream. For even those people usually all they have to do is eat more oatmeal and lower their saturated fat intake some.

----------


## killramos

So what you are saying… is eat more bbq

----------


## suntan

> I've been restricting my calories since May 16th. I'm targeting 1800 but actually coming in closer to 1500 most days. Activity level is up. Both are at perfectly sustainable levels. I'm enjoying the food quantity actually.
> 
> Down about 7 lbs



Fucking A.

- - - Updated - - -




> So what you are saying… is eat more bbq



That's never a bad idea.

----------


## suntan

> I find it harder to eat well after the intense workouts that burn like 700+ calories/hr. That's when I find that I'm trying to eat whatever I can get my hands on or risk stalling my metabolism.



Exercise is a natural appetite suppressant.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

So is meth!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> So is meth!



confirmed.

----------


## flipstah

Yeah, not disputing the health benefits as well 
@riander5
 but in this case, my cholesterol is too high for my age despite everything else being fine (BP is optimal, no issues with glucose) so I have to reduce the things that I eat regularly that are typically associated with increased cholesterol levels. 

I have another blood chemistry scheduled in a couple of months to see if my methods are working to complement my exercise. 




> How your body handles cholesterol is almost 100% genetic. If you have high cholesterol you have little choice but to reduce some of the high cholesterol food items as your body will simply plop it into your bloodstream. For even those people usually all they have to do is eat more oatmeal and lower their saturated fat intake some.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Cholesterol very well has to do with genetics. My last 2 tests showed high numbers and my doctor was ready to put me on meds. I said lets give it another shot with better eating and more exercise. I, like many of you do not eat badly. Cutting down on sugar, processed food. We don't eat much dairy in the house either. Now LDL and Triglyceride is another story. We will see what the next test shows.

----------


## killramos

My doctor has concerns about my cholesterol. With lots of lab work to back it up. That’s good enough for me to work on it.

----------


## suntan

Soluble fiber. Eat it.

----------


## scboss

> Man people need to start educating themselves on cholesterol... it sounds like you're cutting out all the nutritional powerhouses from your diet. The micronutrients found in red meat, eggs, and shellfish just dwarf fish and chicken in particular. 
> 
> It used to be 'fringe' nutritionists saying dietary cholesterol didnt matter, but hell, its even on healthline now. A shitload of cited sources too.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition...od-cholesterol (URL embed wasnt working)
> 
> Cut out trans fat and highly processed carbs, and you've done all you can. Again, unless your family has a serious heart disease history in which case you're toast.




Your not wrong. Not having enough good cholesterol (hdl) can cause heart disease and a lot of serious health issues.

In most cases though this is not the issue and high cholesterol should not be ignored. Being high in non hdl and ldl is caused primarily by bad diet choices not genetics. EDIT: IF it is genetics you should seek treatment. Its important to keep saturated and trans fats low while still getting enough nutrients to keep your HDL in a normal range. You can still raise your ldl and non HDL by over consuming good sources. Balance is key.

Also that article makes good points but if you scroll down to the next article it literally says "10 Tips to Lower Cholesterol With Your Diet" lol

----------


## riander5

> Your not wrong. Not having enough good cholesterol (hdl) can cause heart disease and a lot of serious health issues.
> 
> In most cases though this is not the issue and high cholesterol should not be ignored. Being high in non hdl and ldl is caused primarily by bad diet choices not genetics. EDIT: IF it is genetics you should seek treatment. Its important to keep saturated and trans fats low while still getting enough nutrients to keep your HDL in a normal range. You can still raise your ldl and non HDL by over consuming good sources. Balance is key.
> 
> Also that article makes good points but if you scroll down to the next article it literally says "10 Tips to Lower Cholesterol With Your Diet" lol



Yea like i said, if you arent eating processed meats, and processed shitty carbs, cutting out healthy options like eggs, red meat, and other higher saturated fat foods to arbitrarily lower your LDL cholesterol that can literally fluctuate with the meals you eat is pretty useless.

The science i've read is mostly around LDL particle size being the actualy number to track, but of course our cholesterol testing doesn't get that specific and just labels all LDL as bad.

As with all health related matters, some people can eat the standard american diet, smoke, and live to 90. Others will be healthy and die at 60. All you can do is stack the deck as best you can... that being said if all you guys want to cut out red meat then great.. maybe I can get mine for cheaper!

----------


## flipstah

@Buster


90 day update: since I removed red meat, rice, and pork from my diet, I resorted to just chicken, salmon, greens, lentils, quinoa, and steel cut oats every morning. My “ Cholesterol In LDL; Calculated” went from 5.xx to 3.8 mmol/L

Still a bit high as 3-3.4 is ideal so I have another 3 months to bring it down further. How’s your progress?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Steel cut oats are boss.

----------


## Buster

> @Buster
> 
> 
> 90 day update: since I removed red meat, rice, and pork from my diet, I resorted to just chicken, salmon, greens, lentils, quinoa, and steel cut oats every morning. My “ Cholesterol In LDL; Calculated” went from 5.xx to 3.8 mmol/L
> 
> Still a bit high as 3-3.4 is ideal so I have another 3 months to bring it down further. How’s your progress?



I lost some fat... Then reclaimed it. Current status:. Fat.

----------


## flipstah

> I lost some fat... Then reclaimed it. Current status:. Fat.



If you’re still sexy af then what does it matter

----------


## suntan

Seen the size of his bank account? He's the sexiest man in Calgary!

----------


## tirebob

> I lost some fat... Then reclaimed it. Current status:. Fat.



What is your idea of fat? An extra 10lbs? 100lbs? I am either fully disciplined or I am free for all as bad as it gets. No middle ground. I wish I could figure that out. Covid killed me too. I am no where near my highest weight but definitely have crept some pounds back on eating foods I don't need to shop for every few days. Uggggh.

----------


## killramos

I just don’t let myself buy bigger shirts  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I just don’t let myself buy bigger shirts



My shirts are already pretty big. #lifehack?

----------


## Lex350

Yup...do all of these things. I'm at a 1700 calorie daily limit and 2200 when I work out. I started doing F45 now too and I'll losing 3.5lbs a week!

----------


## killramos

> My shirts are already pretty big. #lifehack?



Set a limit, stay within it

----------


## Buster

> What is your idea of fat? An extra 10lbs? 100lbs? I am either fully disciplined or I am free for all as bad as it gets. No middle ground. I wish I could figure that out. Covid killed me too. I am no where near my highest weight but definitely have crept some pounds back on eating foods I don't need to shop for every few days. Uggggh.



If I'm in really good shape I'll weigh 205. Right now I'm walking around at around 230-235. My normal dad bod weight is 220-225.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> If I'm in really good shape I'll weigh 205. Right now I'm walking around at around 230-235. My normal dad bod weight is 220-225.



EDIT. 3rd post answered my query.

----------


## tirebob

> If I'm in really good shape I'll weigh 205. Right now I'm walking around at around 230-235. My normal dad bod weight is 220-225.



I miss being 235...  :Frown:

----------


## mr2mike

Been reading more on cholesterol and if you do any sort of fasting that Jack's your cholesterol #s up.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10539776/

----------


## flipstah

> I just don’t let myself buy bigger shirts



I just wear black and dark gray stuff. Hides the fat. #lifehack

----------


## zipdoa

Are you guys strength training? 50 minutes of OLY lifts 6x a week will probably solve all your problems... along with some NZ grass fed whey concentrate and steel cut oats.

You could also consider my green shake that I posted years ago... still consuming that shit!

----------


## vengie

> You could also consider my green shake that I posted years ago... still consuming that shit!



Repost plz

----------


## zipdoa

> Repost plz






> 09-10-2012, 05:15 PM
> lol, breakfast for me every single day for the past 120 days has been:
> 
> 1cup steel cut oats: - I eat that shit with cinnamon, no sugar.
> 600cal
> 10g fat
> 108g carbs
> 16g fibre (50% insol)
> 20g protein
> ...



Damn, hard to believe that was almost a decade ago...

That was the old one, new one is a little more chill:

6tbsp hemp seeds
6tbsp chia seeds
3tbsp milled flax
30g whey concentrate (nz grass fed)
2tbsp spirulina
1tbsp chlorella
1tbsp raw honey
3 cups organic mixed frozen berries (costco)
1tbsp maca root powder
1tsp turmeric
add water

Get your spirulina from Hawaii - Nutrex. Everything else is garb and contaminated. Still looking for a quality Chlorella source. You can sub collagen powder for whey concentrate.

----------


## tirebob

> Are you guys strength training? 50 minutes of OLY lifts 6x a week will probably solve all your problems... along with some NZ grass fed whey concentrate and steel cut oats.
> 
> You could also consider my green shake that I posted years ago... still consuming that shit!



Can confirm... ^^^This man is not fat and far more strong and fit than I have ever been!^^^

----------


## flipstah

@zipdoa
 is a Viking

----------


## tirebob

> @zipdoa
>  is a Viking



I would be his slave...  :Love:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I would be his slave...



I'll be the cameraman. I'm into art.

----------


## zipdoa



----------


## suntan

> Are you guys strength training? 50 minutes of OLY lifts 6x a week will probably solve all your problems... along with some NZ grass fed whey concentrate and steel cut oats.
> 
> You could also consider my green shake that I posted years ago... still consuming that shit!



That's a hell of a workout.

- - - Updated - - -




> I'll be the cameraman. I'm into art.



zipdoa's name is art?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

@zipdoa


What does your week look like broken down? I do Oly lifting but only as a component of crossfit. My particular gym has a strong emphasis on lifting so does a weightlifting component each day and then a 2nd crossfit-y workout after. Solid clean/power clean numbers, solid jerk numbers, solid power snatch numbers, abysmal full snatch (too unmotivated to fix mobility enough to get consistent). Anyway the point is tt's a great workout and I tend to focus more on that portion of the training than the rest and might look to incorporate more of it into otherwise rest days so interested is seeing your regiment. Could take the dedicated Oly classes at my gym but I hate one of the coaches, it would offend me to listen to him. haha

----------


## Swank

The wife and I cut way back on pasta years ago. Spiralized zucchini was a decent substitute but we recently stumbled across this and it's a wicked upgrade. Cut a hole in the bag and nuke for 4:30-5:00 mins and you have your 'noodles' ready to load up with sauce, the taste blew us away - https://www.saveonfoods.com/sm/picku...00716519067976

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Since I am derailing all over the place today, am I the only person who doesn't have a microwave? I don't think I've used one for 15 years except for the odd time at the office when I don't have time to order in.

People, including my kid, think it's weird I don't have a microwave.

----------


## killramos

I use mine to defrost bagels?

----------


## suntan

You can defrost all sorts of things in the microwave!

----------


## Buster

> Since I am derailing all over the place today, am I the only person who doesn't have a microwave? I don't think I've used one for 15 years except for the odd time at the office when I don't have time to order in.
> 
> People, including my kid, think it's weird I don't have a microwave.



I'd love to get rid of mine... But my wife and inlaws grew up on it. The amount of shit I took when I cancelled cable as well. "We can't watch the news when we visit.". 

Fuck the News and fuck your microwave.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

If "The News" isn't preceded by "Huey Lewis &" I don't give a fuck about it.

----------


## tirebob

> Since I am derailing all over the place today, am I the only person who doesn't have a microwave? I don't think I've used one for 15 years except for the odd time at the office when I don't have time to order in.
> 
> People, including my kid, think it's weird I don't have a microwave.



My wife and I have been together 25 years and had never owned a microwave until we bought our current house 4 years ago because it came with a built in one. It has been used to make popcorn and defrost chicken a few times. Much rather use a toaster over for reheating food!

----------


## SKR

> Since I am derailing all over the place today, am I the only person who doesn't have a microwave? I don't think I've used one for 15 years except for the odd time at the office when I don't have time to order in.
> 
> People, including my kid, think it's weird I don't have a microwave.



This made me realize I don't have a microwave. I had one yesterday. I was cleaning it as I was getting ready to move, and decided it wasn't worth the trouble. This morning I dropped it off at the dump. I got moved into my new place today, sitting on the couch reading Beyond, see this post and realize a microwave isn't among the appliances included with the new place. Why would I think it would be? I don't know. This throws a big time fuck into things for me for the next day or two.

----------


## Darkane

My microwave go to is quick oats. 

My very quick, calories dense hot breakfast (can do diet version with 0%, and no raisins)

1/2 cup or more quick oats
Water
Micro for 75 seconds
1.5tbsp natty PB
1cup fatty Greek yogurt
1/4 cup raisins
Cinnamon 

Holds me for 4 hours without hunger. 

Diet version:

1/2 cup quick oats
Water
Microwave or overnight in fridge*
1/2 cup blue berries
1tbsp PB
1 cup 0% Greek yogurt plain
Cinnamon

Otherwise, the micro isnt used a heck of a lot. Could do without it, but its useful. Healthy stuff can come out of it..

----------


## flipstah

Thanks y'all for the oatmeal recipes! I got used to eating oatmeal every morning so nbd. 

I also do not own a microwave!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's been 9+ months.
How's it going, Tubby?

----------


## Buster

> It's been 9+ months.
> How's it going, Tubby?



still fat. maybe a bit less fat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You feeling different?

----------


## riander5

I forgot about this thread. A good read for anyone in here who's been upping their fiber for health benefits - pretty groundbreaking study of fiber vs fermented foods for gut health

https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-ne...lammation.html

TLDR: eat some sauerkraut too

----------


## ExtraSlow

I gotta get my kimchi on.

----------


## DonJuan

> still fat. maybe a bit less fat.



It seems to me that this could have all been avoided. Did you at least consider fucking your Dr's Dad?

 :ROFL!: 

Very useful thread tho, I've been on the breakfast oatmeal mix and water on and off for about a year or 2. Beer cut to minimum (Nice rum and coconut water instead). My Dr leaves me alone as a result.

----------


## Buster

> It seems to me that this could have all been avoided. Did you at least consider fucking your Dr's Dad?
> 
> 
> 
> Very useful thread tho, I've been on the breakfast oatmeal mix and water on and off for about a year or 2. Beer cut to minimum (Nice rum and coconut water instead). My Dr leaves me alone as a result.



My daughter makes smoothies every morning. I wasn't a smoothie guy, but I'm not onboard.

It's a reasonably not super high in sugars, which is a danger with smoothies. Oat milk, spinach, some banana and protein powder.

----------


## ercchry

intermittent fasting is still the best. Restricted from delicious foods is a life not worth living

----------


## DonJuan

> My daughter makes smoothies every morning. I wasn't a smoothie guy, but I'm not onboard.
> 
> It's a reasonably not super high in sugars, which is a danger with smoothies. Oat milk, spinach, some banana and protein powder.



I used to be on the smoothie bandwagon before my daughter was born. Spinach, kale stems, broccoli stems, water, chia seeds, bananas, 1/2 peeled grapefruit, and basically anything that was lying around went in that blender for breakfast. That and soccer/gym 3-4 times a week I was 30lbs lighter.

Now I'm pleasantly plump.




> Restricted from delicious foods is a life not worth living



I had a heath nut once tell me they don't eat for taste just for calories. Fukin' animal.

----------


## Buster

> intermittent fasting is still the best. Restricted from delicious foods is a life not worth living



I don't view IM as anything more than cal management. But it seems to work. My problem isn't so much what I eat, but rather portion control.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Intermittent fasting may have other benefits, but it's primary one for fatties like me is calorie reduction. I find it's the easiest pathway to that goal. 

I'm waaaay off any kind of healthy diet recently. hasn't resulted in much weight gain, but I should probably get myself back on track.

----------


## ercchry

> I don't view IM as anything more than cal management. But it seems to work. My problem isn't so much what I eat, but rather portion control.



Isn’t that all of us?  :ROFL!: 

That’s why IF works so well… you’re basically binging a single meal a day, but there is only so much you can possibly stuff your face with so you come out at a decent amount of cal/day without having to micro manage meals and eat nonsense foods

----------


## ExtraSlow

If I'm doing my IF the way it worked well for me, I'm eating two meals per day between around 11:30 AM and 6:30 PM, and zero calories outside of those hours. I lost weight doing that without any attempt at portion control for those meals.

----------


## killramos

If you only eat 2 800 cal meals a day you are eating well at those meals and will lose weight pretty definitively.

If you are eating much more than 800 cal in a meal you need to ask yourself if you are really trying to lose weight at all.

----------


## flipstah

> I gotta get my kimchi on.



Kimchi rules all

----------


## DonJuan

> Isn’t that all of us? 
> 
> That’s why IF works so well… you’re basically binging a single meal a day, but there is only so much you can possibly stuff your face with so you come out at a decent amount of cal/day without having to micro manage meals and eat nonsense foods



I bet your housekeeper has to go to therapy after cleaning your toilet.  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> I don't view IM as anything more than cal management. But it seems to work. My problem isn't so much what I eat, but rather portion control.



Buy smaller plates. I did that and helped a lot visually.

----------


## ercchry

> If I'm doing my IF the way it worked well for me, I'm eating two meals per day between around 11:30 AM and 6:30 PM, and zero calories outside of those hours. I lost weight doing that without any attempt at portion control for those meals.



Yeah tons of ways to slice it up, everyone’s calorie preferences and schedules are different.

The key points to follow are 12hr for your circadian rhythm (zero cals, but things like black coffee or tea that starts your metabolism) and 8hr for cals… some days this might work better as a two meal thing or others is a big old dinner and a few glasses of wine into the evening.

Then treat yo self once or twice a week.

I find with two meals a day I can manage to eat enough that the only way I end up with a deficit is with some exercise… but even without it’s good enough to at least maintain weight




> I bet your housekeeper has to go to therapy after cleaning your toilet.



In fact, yes… this is her number one ongoing complaint  :ROFL!:

----------


## gmc72

What worked for me (mostly, I'm still a fat ass) was not eating out as much. We have Hello Fresh delivered every week for 4 meals instead of ordering most nights. Over the course of the pandemic, all my blood work came into the normal ranges (A1C, cholesterol, etc), lost about 15-20lbs, and had way more energy. 

I kind of fell off the wagon again, but I'm working my way back.

----------

